

Digital Field Guides Identify Tree From Photo of Leaf - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/10/business/10novel.html?_r=1&hpw

======
apu
What similar things would people like to be able to do using a photo? Does
anyone know of other fields where people have to identify things using a
cumbersome book, etc.?

~~~
pie
How about pill identification? This is currently covered by systems that
search by feature or imprint, and it would be cool if there were a way to pull
these search features from a photograph input.

